
Scraping ICE employees from LinkedIn - saaaam
https://medium.com/@samlavigne/downloading-the-profiles-of-everyone-on-linkedin-who-works-for-ice-c4e0ff6b065e
======
JuicyCanvas
[https://rcombs.me/static/ice/linkedin/](https://rcombs.me/static/ice/linkedin/)

------
squozzer
Let's keep tabs on Sam Lavigne as well.

------
gjvc
Who / what is ICE, please?

~~~
detaro
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/U.S._Immigration_and_Customs_E...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/U.S._Immigration_and_Customs_Enforcement)

